# Who is that handsome fellow?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My mom is adorable and bought me a "congratulations on your new job" present.

Murph says "....the dog on that pillow looks oddly familiar..."


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love that! I want one with all my guys on it. Where did she get that printed at?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She found it at Marshall's!!! 

But I bet you could do one at zazzle, cafepress, or something similar.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow- that's great! Yeah, it would be cool to have one of Mateo...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that pillow is so cute!


----------

